# Rahmen ändern



## Katzenbauer (8. Januar 2005)

Nach PHP mit ich nun auch endlich im Photoshp Bereich angelangt Ich bin ein totaler also bitte Nachsicht deshalb. Wenn ihr mal mein erstes Bild sehen wollt (Sig):







Bitte nicht lachen das allererste Bild. Die Farben sind extra so gewählt!

So nun zur Frage:
Ich möchte dem Bild (oder auch anderen) einen anderen Rahmen verleihen, sodass es abgerundet ist und ähnlich wie ein Schild aussieht. So wie das phpbb Logo:




Also eventuell diesen Schatten (krümmungs?) Effekt. Allerdings für ein anderes helleres Bild!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Peter Klein (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo

Versuch es mal so:

Nimmst das Auswahlrechteck und gibst nei weiche Kante z.B. 10px ein und fügst den Inhalt hinzu

Oder das fertige eckige Bild und dann nimmste wieder das Auswahlrechteck und machst nen Rahmen drumrum, wieder mit weicher Kante, danach Auswahl umkehren, dann entf.-Taste drücken und STRG-D um die Auswahl zu löschen.

Müsste eigentlich .

Gruß

Peter


----------



## hotschen (8. Januar 2005)

siehe hier


----------



## holzoepfael (8. Januar 2005)

hotschen ich glaube kaum, dass er das will.
Katzenbauer wie Punkroiber gesagt hat, "Oder das fertige eckige Bild und dann nimmste wieder das Auswahlrechteck und machst nen Rahmen drumrum, wieder mit weicher Kante, danach Auswahl umkehren, dann entf.-Taste drücken und STRG-D um die Auswahl zu löschen."

mfg holzoepfael


----------



## hotschen (8. Januar 2005)

Das kommt darauf an, was Katzenbauer meint. Ich habe es so aufgefasst, dass er die Ecken abgerundet haben möchte.

Meine Variante:






Nach Eurer Variante erhält man einen  weichen Übergang zum Hintergrund:


----------



## Katzenbauer (8. Januar 2005)

Ja ich möchte das wie das erste Bild haben. Welche Anleitung muss ich da nehmen? Wenn ich das Auswahlrechteck nehme, dann wird as Bild immer "überfärbt".


----------



## hotschen (8. Januar 2005)

Ziehe ein abgerundetes Rechteckwerkzug auf,




Den Radius musst du natürlich noch anpassen.
Anschliessend den Pfad in eine Auswahl umwandeln, Auswahl umkehren, entf drücken (löschen) bzw. Ebenenmaske erstellen.


----------



## Katzenbauer (8. Januar 2005)

Ok auf welcher Ebene muss ich das Auswahlrechteck benutzen?

Und wie mache ich das:


> Anschliessend den Pfad in eine Auswahl umwandeln, Auswahl umkehren, entf drücken (löschen) bzw. Ebenenmaske erstellen.


 
Sorry ich hab schon gesucht aber ich finde es nicht.


----------



## devilrga (8. Januar 2005)

Hi,
ruf doch einfach mal die Hilfe in Photoshop auf und such da nach Pfade.

mfg


----------

